# Sram Red with BB86



## arinowner

I would like to be absolutely sure that a Red crankset with work with the BB86 bottom bracket with the adapter cups?
Does anyone have thissetup and how dos it work for you?
I have a '09 Giant Advanced and I want to ugrade to Red.....


----------



## LouBasil1410

I have a similar setup with an 09 TCR Advanced SL and a SRAM Red crankset. Absolutely no problems with it. Just press the cups in an go.


----------



## ppower

Well, I don't know the exact setup of a '09 TCR Advanced, but '10 model should come with the PressFit GXP bottom bracket, a.k.a. BB-PF92 integrated bracket. You need the special adapter cups to fit the SRAM RED. The SRAM RED GXP crankset is the right crankset, not the BB30 model, but the adapter cups should be ordered separately.

In fact I bought the Scott Addict R2 2010 frameset which is equipped with such bottom bracket and my bike is just waiting those cups. As soon as these cups arrive, SRAM RED should fit gently and I will debut with my new bike. 

It is really a shame that SRAM doesn't put those cups in the standard crankset box.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

does it mean that if I have the BB30 Red Crankset it won't fit with this bb shell, only the standard Red crank?


----------



## motobecane69

dudigrinfeld said:


> does it mean that if I have the BB30 Red Crankset it won't fit with this bb shell, only the standard Red crank?


yes, that is correct FSA is trying to adopt a bb386 standard w hich is essentially a bb30 crankset designed for a bb86 shell


----------

